# What other conventions do you go to? The Big Convention List



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 8, 2010)

As it says. I'm talking about conventions other than furry do you go to? Share your non-furry convention experiences and the name of the convention also location. No matter how big or small the con is post it.

Let me start I'll be going to NYC Comic Con and ZombieCon also in NYC this month yay 
EDIT: Convention names will be in *BOLD*.

_North America_

_Canada_

*Alberta

New Brunswick

Nova Scotia

Toronto

Saskatchewan

Manitoba

Northwest Territory

Quebec*

*Ontario*

*British Columbia*

*Newfoundland*
_
United States_

*Alabama

Alaska

Arkansas

Arizona

California

Colorado

Connecticut

Delaware

Florida

Georgia

Hawaii

Illinois
*Willow *Anime St. Louis
*moiracoon *WindyCon* in the Chicago,*CapriCon* in the Chicago
* Indiana

Iowa

Kansas

Kentucky

Louisiana

Maine

Maryland

Massachusetts

Michigan

Minnesota
*Gerji *CONvergence, Anime Detour**
Missouri

Mississippi

Montana

Nebraska

Nevada

New Hampshire

New Jersey

New Mexico

New York
*PenelopeSkunk4 *NYC Comic Con, ZombieCon*
*
North Carolina

North Dakota

Ohio

Oklahoma
*VonRedwing *Tokyo in Tulsa, MiniCon**
Oregon

Pennsylvania

Rhode Island

South Carolina

South Dakota

Tennessee

Texas

Utah

Virginia

Washington

Washington DC

West Virginia

Wisconsin
*moiracoon*TeslaCon*,*NakamaCon*,*Midwinter Gaming Convention*
* Wyoming*

_Europe_
*
United Kingdom

Ireland

Scotland

Finland

Norway

Iceland

Germany

France

Spain

Portugal

Romania

Croatia

Greece

The Netherlands

Holland

Czech Republic

Solvania

Russia(Europe side)*

_Asia_

*Russia(Asia side)

India

China

Japan

Korea

Mongolia*

_Australia_


----------



## VonRedwing (Oct 14, 2010)

In tulsa oklahoma there's tokyo in tulsa and mini con


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 14, 2010)

in Minnesota I go to CONvergence and Anime Detour. If you are talking furry conventions I am going to my first in November in Illinois Midwest Furfest.


----------



## Willow (Oct 14, 2010)

I have of course never been to a furry convention. 

The only con I've made it to was Anime St. Louis, which is in Collinsville, Illinois. 
I'll more than likely be attending next year.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> The only con I've made it to was Anime St. Louis, which is in Collinsville, Illinois.


 And here I thought that convention would take place in St. Louis.


----------



## moiracoon (Oct 15, 2010)

These are the non-fur specific cons I know I'll be attending (and/or in some combo of vending/art show/alley) in the next few months:

-TeslaCon in Madison (http://www.teslacon.org/)
-WindyCon in the Chicago burbs (http://www.windycon.org)
-Midwinter Gaming Convention in the Milwaukee burbs (http://www.deaduntildusk.com/midwinter/)
-CapriCon in the Chicago burbs (http://www.capricon.org)
-NakamaCon in Madison (http://www.nakamacon.com/ site needs to be updated)


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 25, 2010)

www.youmacon.com

In detroit, michigan.


----------



## FelposGreen (Oct 8, 2016)

Wait! There was a convention in Croatia back in 2010???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2017)

MomoCon, Atlanta,GA, May. Great anime based convention. It is where I saw my first Furry, and learned what a Furry was. But it was a great time, a lot of great cosplayers!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 11, 2017)

-Japan Impact(Small convention held at my school every year): Was really great. Good cosplayers, nice people and so on
-Japan Expo(Big(gest?) french anime con): Was okay, very good cosplay but lacked organization


----------



## brian577 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've been to Denver Comic Con a couple of times.  Won't be going this year, but maybe next.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 16, 2017)

DragonCon--Atlanta. I think they hit 70,000+ attendees this year, it might be the biggest con in the US. 

We've been to the DC parade 2x now & loved it, even though alot of costumes  were the same from last year. Haven't been into DC yet, but we're hoping to change that this year. (Just hope I can handle that many people...MomoCon was only 29,000 & was plenty crowded)


----------



## brian577 (Jan 20, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> DragonCon--Atlanta. I think they hit 70,000+ attendees this year, it might be the biggest con in the US.



Not even close.  San Diego Comic Con hits almost 170,000


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

brian577 said:


> Not even close.  San Diego Comic Con hits almost 170,000


Wow! I've seen some stuff on Pinterest about it, but it never mentioned #'s. I'll be more than happy to stay under 100,000 for a con. Under 30k in 1 building was plenty. I cannot fathom bouncing between venues and being in line for hours on end. 

But that's what fans do, right?


----------



## brian577 (Jan 21, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Wow! I've seen some stuff on Pinterest about it, but it never mentioned #'s. I'll be more than happy to stay under 100,000 for a con. Under 30k in 1 building was plenty. I cannot fathom bouncing between venues and being in line for hours on end.
> 
> But that's what fans do, right?



Kinda.  I've been to Denver Comic Con a couple of times, 13o,00o in a single building.  There's definitely a lot of bouncing around, especially if you want to see everything you can.  As for lines, I had a speedpass last year so I didn't have to wait in line for too long for most events.  Because they let speedpass holders in the building first, one day I was half way to the main stage before they even let everyone else in.  Got a front row seat for the Star Trek panel.  What sucks is no matter what you will never get to see everything you want, you will always end having to skipping something due to scheduling conflicts.  

One of the things I love about furry cons is the relaxed community focus.  Never feels like you're in a rush to get to the next panel.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 22, 2017)

Furry Weekend Atlanta is in Georgia.


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Jan 23, 2017)

There was one in Boston Massachusetts last weekend Anthro New England, I missed it though, want to go next year.


----------



## Garg (Jan 23, 2017)

this is the first year that saudi arabia had a convention. its comiccon, and i've been wondering what i should cosplay as.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

I like going to the ice cream conventions back here in Kentucky Illinois because I get to be the NICE ice cream man around all the folks and their young children. Heck, the laughin youngsters there even gave me a nickname! Mr Sagititz


----------

